# Run out of NI!!



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh no ... I've run out of NI and the next delivery isn't until Tuesday morning!

I've got a small chest freezer being delivered tomorrow for the garage especially for storing dog food, so my next NI order can be a big one ... but what can I feed them today and tomorrow?

Gave them chicken wings last night and finished the last bit of NI this morning. Bess is still on 3 meals a day and eats quite a lot.

Any suggestions what else I can give them to eat today/tomorrow till Tuesday NI order arrives?

Thanks so much. S x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

If you've got a Pets at Home near you, you can get a bag or two of Nature's Menu Banquet Nuggets. Unlike the reast of the Nature's Menu Nuggets, the Banquet ones have no rice. When Luna went off her NI puppy food, this was the one thing she loved. We bought some more recently to give her a change every now and then even though she loves her NI again.

http://naturesmenu.co.uk/products/Banquet_Nuggets/Frozen_Nuggets/Frozen_Nuggets/


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Minced chicken or turkey from the supermarket will be fine. Chicken wings, carcasses or necks, or see if your local pet shops have any frozen ranges. I used to get frozen necks and also tripe from mine. Tinned tuna (in water not brine), raw eggs, raw fish like sardines or mackerel.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks so much Dave and Helen ... I'm going to give some of these suggestions a try. 

Sue


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

We have some spare if you need some still.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

paul1959 said:


> We have some spare if you need some still.


Thanks for offering Paul, that's really kind. I've just stocked up with a variety of things so should be OK till NI delivery arrives Tuesday morning - all 40kg of it!


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Cool, glad you got something sorted.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Are tinned sardines okay?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes, but I'm not sure what type is best ie whether in oil or tomato sauce. Maybe someone else knows more. For tuna I would stick to the type in spring water.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Yes, but I'm not sure what type is best ie whether in oil or tomato sauce. Maybe someone else knows more. For tuna I would stick to the type in spring water.


Luna has sardines in oil. In fact, sometimes I just pour the oil onto her NI to get some of the fish smell on there if she's being fussy.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Mine will have sardines any way ....oil or tomato. 

Karen xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been buying the tinned sardines in spring water and also dribble the water over the NI for the smell - works every time - and at other times, mash in some of the fish. Glad to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Depending on where you live, you may have a local stockist of NI near you. We ran out of NI a few weeks back and like you had to go a couple of days before delivery. 

I rang NI and they told me they have a list of people round the country who supply NI. 

My closest was a dog hydrotherepy pool about a twenty mins drive. They usually buy in for people but were able to supply me with enough puppy and chicken to get me through. Worth a try if you get stuck again.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Gemma. Pets Corner in a Garden Centre not too far away used to stock it which was handy but unfortunately they have stopped - said they didn't sell enough, but they did charge a lot more!

On a different subject, the two stag bars I ordered arrived yesterday ... the dogs absolutely love one of them are don't seem fussed about the other, so they are like two small children trying to get the same toy!! Very odd.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> On a different subject, the two stag bars I ordered arrived yesterday ... the dogs absolutely love one of them are don't seem fussed about the other, so they are like two small children trying to get the same toy!! Very odd.


Oh my two do that too. There can be two stag bars on the rug and they both bicker over the same one and often resort to chewing an end each while the other bit is just discarded on the floor


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, same with my two .......they both want the same one! Makes for some very entertaining chases. Basil is soooo cheeky until Rufus tells him off!

Karen xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Sue Pet's Corner haven't run out of their stock yet I just bought a few tubs recently.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Sue Pet's Corner haven't run out of their stock yet I just bought a few tubs recently.


Thanks Tess. That's confusing as NI have removed Pet's Corner as stockists from their website and told me they no longer stock it. Useful to know - thanks.


----------

